
A Modest Proposal: Eliminate Email - kareemm
https://hbr.org/2016/02/a-modest-proposal-eliminate-email
======
dTal
>Instead of employees simply transferring their normal offline communication
to the more convenient online system, they began to communicate vastly more
than they ever had before. “Thus — in a mere week or so — was gained and blown
the potential productivity gain of email,” he lamented.

A classic case of Jevon's Paradox:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox)

